# Have you used a cheap Jello skull mold to make flat backed skulls?



## VSneader2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Have any of you used a cheap Jello skull mold from walmart to make flat backed skulls? I know the detail is not the there at all but I am wanting to make a few walls covered with skulls and thought this would be a good idea to try. When you have a whole wall full of skulls I would think the detail on the skull would not be as important. Has anyone tried this? I picked up one mold to give it a shot and if it works I will be getting more molds so I can make alot at one time. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

that's an interesting idea. They always have tons of those left over. Let us know if this works out because I suspect we'll all be picking up a few at next year's after-Halloween clearance.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

This sounds like a great idea! What material would you use for the filler? Plaster of Paris or liquid silicone? Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

No reason it wouldn't work. 2 part urethane foam would be a great way to knock out a bunch of these.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Why not do a sculpt and make a mold yourself? Its easier than you think. I just did a tutorial on youtube for making a brain, but the same would be true for a flat backed skull. and you could get them to look exactly the way you wanted.
Here is a link to the tutorial




 thats part one and each part is numbered so its easy to follow, there are six parts in all.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looked good so far. Not sure if its just me, put I had to turn the volume up all the way to hear this (master volume control). Not just the volume control on utube.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It's not the best pic in the world, but this latex brain was created using a jello mold. The mask was damaged at the top and I needed it for a prop so I cut the rest of the top off and made this latex piece to fill it in.

To make the latex brain I just poured in some latex and then just moved the mold around to cover all the interior areas. I did this several times until I got the thickness I wanted. Basically I ended up with a brain shaped bald cap. I could have very easily filled this with foam or cotton or whatever and then put a flat back on it.


----------



## VSneader2 (Oct 7, 2010)

looks like the brain mold worked fairly well. I am going to try to use great stuff, as I have seen this used by dr kreepy on youtube. he was able to get a couple of of full size skulls out of one can so if it works I should be able to get 6 to 8 skulls out of one can if not more. so that would average to about $1 a skull.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, but that that won't hold real well. Great stuff foam is great, but for something like that, it could get damaged easily. It would work for an indoor prop though.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the Great Stuff mold would work, but you would have to touch it up every year. Vsneader post your results if you try it. Also Joker that picture looks really cool with the brain mold.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

You could give each finished skull a few layers of SculptOrCoat - it strengthens foam pieces... It's available at http://www.sculpturalarts.com/

From the website:


> Foam Coating - Sculpt or Coat creates a protective tough coating that stops breakage, keeps pieces from drying out and prevents solvent based paints & spray paints from eating away foam.
> 
> Blue or Pink Sheet Foam: Peel off plastic film. Smooth on Sculpt or Coat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

*would this work too?*

Would MM do basically the same thing? If not I may look into the coating. I have a supply list started-lol. If MM would work I'll just keep it at that. Guess I am looking for feedback if anyone has used this (lol-yes I am a newbie looking to get a good grasp at all this)


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

This is several years too late, but I have taken the cheap foam skulls from Wal-Mart and K-Mart and sawn the back of them off and applied them to things with FRP. Then monster mudded over them. Did it with the keystone in the fireplace of my wife's witches kitchen.


----------

